# A la tarde, a la noche (à tarde, à noite)



## curlyboy20

Bom dia a todos!

Num dos posts no forum Espanol-inglês, uma menina espanhola disse que é correto dizer em espanhol *"a la tarde"* e *"a la noche". *Eu disse que não é correto porque ninguém, pelo menos no Peru, fala assim e nunca tinha ouvido alguém dizer isso. Outro forero citou do _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas _que isso é comum na Argentina e na Espanha, especialmente nos falantes vascos e catalanes. 

Isso me fez pensar que talvez, sei lá, por causas geográficas "a la tarde" seja uma influência portuguesa na língua hispana? Vejamos:

_*Fuimos al mercado ayer a la tarde. *_
*Fomos ao mercado ontem à tarde. (a+a = à)*

Opiniões?


----------



## Mangato

Também pode ser influência do galego. Por aqui ouve-se, embora que o mais ussual seja dizer _*por la tarde. *_


*6.* *a*_ +_ *sustantivos que designan partes del día: a la mañana, a la tarde, a la noche.* Para introducir los complementos de tiempo relativos a las partes del día, en el español general se emplean normalmente las preposiciones _por_ o _en, _esta última de uso frecuente en gran parte de América, aunque inusual en España (salvo cuando, a su vez, estos complementos llevan un complemento con _de:_ _en la tarde del sábado, en la mañana del lunes_):_ «Ese hígado lo trajo el carnicero por la tarde» _(Llamazares_ Río _[Esp. 1990]);_ «El domingo en la mañana vi con sorpresa que a mi lado dormía una negra enorme»_ (Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]). El uso de _a_ solo es normal en la Argentina y, en España, entre hablantes vascos o catalanes: _«Los sábados a la tarde reúne mucho público»_ (Dios _Miami_ [Arg. 1999]); _«Dada la hora local de comienzo del partido_ [...], _entrenarán hoy a la mañana»_ (_DNavarra_ [Esp.] 12.5.99); _«La fiesta se aguó el miércoles a la tarde»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 1.7.94).

D.P.D  RAE.


----------



## airosa

Creo que también oí  "_de tarde"._

_Ayer de tarde fuimos al mercado._

¿O es incorrecto?


----------



## curlyboy20

Eu diria, _"Ayer fuimos al mercado de tarde"._ Mas é ainda mais comum ouvir _"Ayer por la tarde fuimos al mercado"_


----------



## Mangato

En España no se usa mucho con esa estructura, pero sí con otras. Se entendría que existen dos mercados diferentes uno de mañana y otro de tarde


-  _Fui al cine a la_ s_esión de tarde_. 
- _ Esta semana me corresponde el turno de tarde _
_-  Lo veo de tarde en tarde._

Saludos, 

MG


----------



## curlyboy20

Mangato said:


> _- Lo veo de tarde en tarde._


 
Não entendi essa. A que se refere?


----------



## Mangato

Es una expresión muy utilizada. Quiere decir espaciadamente, con intervalos largos e indeterminados y no periódicos. Por ejemplo de año en año, cuando coincidimos etc.

*de **tarde** en **tarde.*
*1. *loc. adv. De cuando en cuando, transcurriendo largo tiempo de una a otra vez.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## curlyboy20

Que interessante.


----------



## argentinodebsas

En la Argentina es la manera más común y natural de construir este tipo de frases. La RAE no lo considera incorrecto y está presente desde hace mucho tiempo en la literatura argentina. Aquí podés ver un ejemplo de su utilización por Jorge Luis Borges. >>> _(...) El jueves a la noche..._

Puede ser influencia del italiano, que a pesar de ser un idioma que no necesita preposiciones en este tipo de frases (_Ayer a/por la mañana_ se dice directamente _Ieri mattina_), sí acepta su uso en casos como _Me levanto a/por la mañana_, que se dice _Mi alzo alla mattina_.

Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hola.

Respondiendo a la pregunta inicial, en mi opinión, no se trata de una influencia de otra lengua, sino de un uso arcaico (y por lo mismo, presente en lenguas hermanas) que sobrevive en algunas regiones y países. En mi país, por ejemplo, se oye mucho:

_- Nos vemos a la tarde._

Sin embargo, el uso de la preposición _a_ es muy limitado, ya que en los demás casos se usa principalmente _en_:

_- El sábado en la tarde..._
_- Ayer en la noche..._
_- Hoy en la mañana..._
_- Nos vemos en la tarde._ (También se dice así)



airosa said:


> Creo que también oí "_de tarde"._
> 
> _Ayer de tarde fuimos al mercado._
> 
> ¿O es incorrecto?


 
Respondiendo a Airosa, "de tarde" no es muy común, pero no es incorrecto. Es más común decir "de mañana", y más aún "de noche". 



> *de**.*
> 
> *14.* prep. U. con ciertos nombres para determinar el tiempo en que sucede algo. _De madrugada. De mañana. De noche. De viejo. De niño._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Abraços.


----------



## airosa

Pido disculpas a *Carlyboy20*, pues otra vez estoy desviando el hilo de la pregunta original. Es que, a mi parecer, para responderla es necesario hacer toda una investigación, sin ella sólo podemos hacer conjeturas.

Creo que resumiendo podemos decir que en español es posiblе expresar la idea en cuestión de diferentes formas:

por la tarde
en la tarde
a la tarde
de tarde

En lo que se refiere a la última hice mi propia “investigación” y encontré bastantes ejemplos de este uso tanto en la prensa, como en la literatura (clásica y contemporánea). Para citar sólo uno:
_Ayer de tarde quedéme dormida, y en el sueño tuve una revelación. (Valle Inclán)_
Parece que se usan y son correctas todas, otra cosa que hay preferencias regionales. 

En Antonio Gala encontré “ayer tarde”. 
_Por bañarse en el Bósforo, cosa que tenía prohibida, se ahogó ayer tarde._ 
A mí me suena extraño (aunque muy conciso). ¿Qué les parece?

¿Adónde quiero llegar? Me gustaría saber si en portugués a todas estas expresiones corresponde sólo una (“à tarde”) o también hay variantes?

Saludos.

Si hay algo en mi español que no les gusta o parece poco natural, me gustaría que me corrigieran. Se lo agradezco desde ya.


----------



## Mangato

Tienes razón, tus opiniones están bien fundadas. Ayer tarde o ayer noche, son expresiones frecuentes. Incluso hay un famoso bolero mexicano de Armando Manzanero que se titula _Ayer tarde vi llover. _Sin embargo jamás oí ayer mañana, seguramente por la contradicción entre ayer y mañana.

Con respecto a mi ilustre coterráneo Valle Inclán, solo comentar que es un escritor del siglo XIX y primer tercio del XX, por lo que su brillante lenguaje está un poco alejado del actual. Además, suele utilizar en su obra, de modo consciente e intencionado, expresiones populares, modos de hablar de aquellos que utilizan el castellano de manera forzada porque son galego-pensantes, para reflejar mejor su estrato social. *Quedéme*, tradución literal de *quedei-me*, puedo asegurarte que nadie que domine medianamente el castellano lo dice en este rincón del mundo. 

Saludos,


----------



## curlyboy20

Obrigado mais uma vez por todas as suas contribuções. 

Airosa, seu espanhol está ótimo! Não encontrei nenhum erro. Agora eu também gostaria de saber se em português há outras formas de expressar "à tarde, à noite" como em espanhol.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

curlyboy20 said:


> Bom dia a todos!
> 
> Num dos posts no forum Espanol-inglês, uma menina espanhola disse que é correto dizer em espanhol *"a la tarde"* e *"a la noche". *Eu disse que não é correto porque ninguém, pelo menos no Peru, fala assim e nunca tinha ouvido alguém dizer isso. Outro forero citou do _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas _que isso é comum na Argentina e na Espanha, especialmente nos falantes vascos e catalanes.
> 
> Isso me fez pensar que talvez, sei lá, por causas geográficas "a la tarde" seja uma influência portuguesa na língua hispana? Vejamos:
> 
> _*Fuimos al mercado ayer a la tarde. *_
> *Fomos ao mercado ontem à tarde. (a+a = à)*
> 
> Opiniões?


 
Yo las utilizo con frecuencia, nunca me parecieron equivocadas. Cuanto a la influencia del portugués puede ser a la inversa ...


----------



## curlyboy20

Muito obrigado por participar WhoSoyEu. Na verdade, ninguém por aqui dize "a la tarde", "a la noche" e soa feio. Se você dizer isso cá, será corrigido imediatamente. 

"Cuanto a la influencia del portugués puede ser a la inversa ... " A que você se refere?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

curlyboy20 said:


> Muito obrigado por participar WhoSoyEu. Na verdade, ninguém por aqui dize "a la tarde", "a la noche" e soa feio. Se você dizer isso cá, será corrigido imediatamente.
> 
> "Cuanto a la influencia del portugués puede ser a la inversa ... " A que você se refere?


Que posiblemente la influencia ha sido del español para el portugués.


----------

